# Cannot Identify 'F. A. Robbins' Pocket Watch



## Texas Crossroads (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm new to the pocket watch forum, and this is my first post.

I've learned quite a bit about pocket watches over the past couple of years as I've bought and sold about 100 antique pocket watches. I'm also a software guy that knows a lot about Internet search engines. Guess what -- I'm stumped and can't figure out who F. A. Robbin's Company is. I have a size 6 14K gold filled pocket watch with 9 inset diamonds (very small) that form a half moon and star. The dial is quite nice / exquisite, and has F. A. Robbin's Company on it. The movement has no identification other than a serial number. The inside of the hunting case has 'ROY K 14' engraved in it.

I've scoured the Internet and even with my 'so called search engine expertise' cannot find a single reference to Robbins. So I'm reaching out to the pocket watch Domain Experts at the Watch Forum and asking for HELP PLEASE!

I know that experts prefer pictures, but before I go to the trouble of taking and posting the pics, I wanted to confirm that this step is warranted.

Thanks in advance for your assistance!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Robbins was probably a jeweller who put his watchfaces on "bought in" movements. It's going to have to be pics of the movement I think please.

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb: - it's a great place to be! :yes:

Two thoughts, (and only thoughts) the K14 would/might indicate 14 carat gold. Also, the half moon and star may possibly have Masonic connotations - but pictures would help, Andreas (one of our gurus) is PDG at identifying movements from pictures 

Incidentally, try searching on > F A Robbins Pittsfield < who may be your man - it's in Berkshire County, Massachusets USA.


----------



## Texas Crossroads (Aug 11, 2010)

mel said:


> Welcome to :rltb: - it's a great place to be! :yes:
> 
> Two thoughts, (and only thoughts) the K14 would/might indicate 14 carat gold. Also, the half moon and star may possibly have Masonic connotations - but pictures would help, Andreas (one of our gurus) is PDG at identifying movements from pictures
> 
> Incidentally, try searching on > F A Robbins Pittsfield < who may be your man - it's in Berkshire County, Massachusets USA.


----------



## Texas Crossroads (Aug 11, 2010)

Mike and Mel,

Thanks so much for your time. I hope to attach several pictures now (first attempt and I'm using a Mac). I don't think the attachments will work, but here goes...

Regards,

Ben


----------



## Texas Crossroads (Aug 11, 2010)

Here are the pocket watch images -- finally!

Thanks for your patience!!!

time.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Cancel the possible Masonic connections - the decrescent moon and star is orientated (with the crown at "3") so that when you look at the case prior to opening the watch, the star is towards the lower right point of the crescent. This is often (but not universally) taken as a symbol of Islam. Note however that many fundamentalists do NOT accept this as a symbol of Islam, instead rejecting it as a previous Pagan symbol from Eastern mythology.

Nice watch BTW, looks very good indeed :yes:


----------

